
Datalog for trees in Clojure - jonpither
http://blog.juxt.pro/posts/datascript-dom.html
======
samuell
Cool article! Datalog is definitely worth more attention!

Just a detail: In fairness, I think one can say that there is actually one
more "implementation" of datalog for Clojure, though it is built upon the
Hadoop ecosystem, Cascalog [1].

I just hope they get Apache Spark support out of the door soon, as that would
make it a lot more useful for things with any kind of requirements on delay.

But most of all, I wish there was a solid open source disk-based database/data
system out there that did NOT need the overhead of a Hadoop, nor Spark
installation. That would be killer!

[1] [http://cascalog.org](http://cascalog.org)

~~~
j-pb
Cascalog isn't really datalog.

It is a datalog like fragment without recursion but with added negation. Which
makes it more like a pretty syntax for conjunctive queries with negation and
thus equivalent in power to SQL.

The tree example of the article would thus not be possible in cascalog.

~~~
samuell
IC, many thanks for the clarification!

------
klampanoskylo
By the creator of ditaa apparently
[http://ditaa.sourceforge.net/](http://ditaa.sourceforge.net/)

------
andrewchambers
I often wondered how you could use datalog to do tree matching in compiler
backends, this is cool.

